

New Attacks on SSL Breaks Confidentiality Model - packetlss
https://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/new-attack-breaks-confidentiality-model-ssl-allows-theft-encrypted-cookies-091911

======
onedognight
More information <http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.ietf.tls/8822>

It looks like it uses a chosen plain text attack that exploits the
multiplexing of multiple requests over the same SSL socket level connection
that by design share the same key.

